# A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

We're obviously a little late to the game with this new product, but rest assured that is due to thoroughness on our part. 
When we undertook this project well over a year ago, we did thorough research into how the OE system worked and how the OE parts were constructed. What we learned told us not to take this project lightly and to not make any assumptions regarding fitment tolerances or manufacturing steps. The last thing we wanted to release was a failure prone product, as the market was already suffering with other designs.
Our in depth testing and Quality Control steps revealed issues we were having with some of our subcontractors. If we had relied solely on the test parts we got from them, we would have released inconsistent and failure prone parts to the public. The problem with QC testing these parts is that they are very high tolerance, and beyond our means to check in house. So we have batches now checked by independent Testing Labs to ensure that what we are ordering is what we are actually getting.
Thankfully we were able to learn these pitfalls and develop our checking system without putting client cars at risk.
We also have taken steps to ensure that whoever is installing these high precision parts is doing it correctly. We designed some special tools that makes the procedure pretty much fool proof and they are included in the kit at no extra charge.
We've also made a comprehensive install video to further reduce the chance of confusion and failure due to installer error:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...P.cfm
We would like to thank the literally hundreds of people to date that have directly inquired about this product. We appreciate your patience and would like to celebrate the launch with a special sale price.
Normal retail pricing on this kit is $399.95
Special Holiday Release pricing is $359.95 
More information here:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...ihpfp


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

Good Stuff... mine should be in the mail today and installed by monday.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!
the more options out there the better


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Just placed an order for a kit.


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

what are the gains on your pump upgrade in particular? will the butt dyno notice a difference?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*

Great news! Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_what are the gains on your pump upgrade in particular? will the butt dyno notice a difference?

You will need HPFP programming to take advantage of the pump once it has been upgraded. 


_Modified by hungalicious at 1:16 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*

How much for install?


----------



## doctorgonzo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (Murder'd)*

free if you got the balls


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (Murder'd)*

3 questions...
Is this compatible with Revo's HPFP file?
Also do you guys offer a warranty on the product incase it seizes or anything else that we have seen these HPFP do?
Lastly, Do you guys recommend changing the follower while installing your upgraded HPFP?
I am still up in the air about which HPFP I want to go with. Autotech is really tempting with their 20% sale and their second revision seems to be strong. APR seems great but I dont know if I want to drop all of that money on just a FP.
Edit: I just saw the video and you guys honestly make the whole setup fool-proof. Great Job guys! I have never bought an AWE product but I hope this will be my first.

_Modified by my07blkgti at 3:16 PM 12-18-2008_


_Modified by my07blkgti at 3:17 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_3 questions...
*Is this compatible with Revo's HPFP file?*
Also do you guys offer a warranty on the product incase it seizes or anything else that we have seen these HPFP do?
Lastly, Do you guys recommend changing the follower while installing your upgraded HPFP?
I am still up in the air about which HPFP I want to go with. Autotech is really tempting with their 20% sale and their second revision seems to be strong. APR seems great but I dont know if I want to drop all of that money on just a FP.
Edit: I just saw the video and you guys honestly make the whole setup fool-proof. Great Job guys! I have never bought an AWE product but I hope this will be my first.

_Modified by my07blkgti at 3:16 PM 12-18-2008_

_Modified by my07blkgti at 3:17 PM 12-18-2008_

This isn't a file. These are upgraded pump parts.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_
This isn't a file. These are upgraded pump parts. 

I know that. Read my question again.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (my07blkgti)*

upgraded spring available?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (my07blkgti)*

My apology. I misread and thought you said COMPARABLE. I'm a dumbass.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_My apology. I misread and thought you said COMPARABLE. I'm a dumbass.









NP...Happens to the best of us.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

good news... same question as above, is it compatible with APR's HPFP file?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (my07blkgti)*

the pump shouldn't matter as far as the software is concerned


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

so with an apr stg 2 it shouldnt screw with programming?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_upgraded spring available?

We have done studies with the mass of our piston and have not found the need to increase the rate. Stock spring works fine with our design.


----------



## Colleton (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*

I looked, but I don't see the specs for the increased fuel pressure. What are they? How do they compare to say, the APR pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBOIL* »_so with an apr stg 2 it shouldnt screw with programming?

We cannot make any claims of performance with software other than GIAC.
There is a special GIAC file available for use with HPFPs and it adds a nice increase in torque and hp over the file made for the OE pump.
Our pump can easily supply pressure up to the 130bar limiting valve found on the OE rail, so there should be no issues with use of software that works in that range.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (Colleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colleton* »_I looked, but I don't see the specs for the increased fuel pressure. What are they? How do they compare to say, the APR pump?

The reality of the FSI engine is that you are limited to a maximum of 130bar of pressure because there is a pressure relief valve on the fuel rail.
Even if you were able to defeat that limiter valve, there remains the question if the mechanicals driving the pump can produce the extra potential pressure without failing. So discussions of theoretical max pressure are just that: theoretical and useless to the end user.
Our pump can produce 130bar to redline with no problems.


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

you are beautiful Todd


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colleton (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*

OK, awesome. Thank you!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The reality of the FSI engine is that you are limited to a maximum of 130bar of pressure because there is a pressure relief valve on the fuel rail.
Even if you were able to defeat that limiter valve, there remains the question if the mechanicals driving the pump can produce the extra potential pressure without failing. So discussions of theoretical max pressure are just that: theoretical and useless to the end user.
Our pump can produce 130bar to redline with no problems.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

Got this in the mail today from AWE


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (awb17x)*

I wonder how this setup will work at 8k+ , we know the APR works just fine.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (TheBox)*

ill have to find out.. wont I ....


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuN:TuRBO* »_you are beautiful Todd

Thanks?
You should have seen me in my youth.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

I waited for this release for so long and I just ended up buying the autotech kit last week...doh! I guess speed to market can be a competitive advantage, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplatinum* »_I waited for this release for so long and I just ended up buying the autotech kit last week...doh! I guess speed to market can be a competitive advantage, lol. 

Yes, it took a long time to get this product to market.
The headaches were unbelievable.
We first contracted a local aerospace company to produce the parts. We gave them all specs, including tolerances, heat treatments, and coatings. They took twice as long to produce them, and all the initial samples were so poorly made that they would bind up when test fitted together. I don't want to be flying in any planes they are making parts for. 
We then found another precision machine shop recommended highly by one of our machine and tooling suppliers. Initially things went well with them and they were able to "repair" the small prototype batch from the first supplier. These repaired parts were QCd on our end as much as possible and put into field service on our fleet cars. After several tens of thousands of miles, we tore down these test pumps to check wear and were happy with what we saw and signed off on a production run with the new contractor. After they doubled their quoted delivery time, we finally got a shipment of parts but they were obviously bad, too! Irregular coating and blemishes on parts. They expedited a replacement run which visually looked ok, but we were suspicious due to the blatant issues on the first batch so we sent some replacement parts to an Independent Test Lab to verify the specs. The results were not good...
We then moved onto another contractor while working with the one above to wrap up some sort of production run. Meanwhile the clock kept ticking and literally months passed. Our new supplier has been by the book, and the replacement parts from the last supplier have been verified by third parties and have gone through even more field testing.
Unlike any other products we deal with, the fact that we could not do immediate QC checks on this product really put us at the mercy of subcontractors. Over the years we have acquired the means to do as much design and production in house as possible to minimize the impact on us by other businesses, but we just could not avoid that this time. At least we had the foresight not to take anyone's word on what we were getting and double checked EVERYTHING!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2 questions I asked before but I guess you missed it...
Also do you guys offer a warranty on the product incase it seizes or anything else that we have seen these HPFP do?
Lastly, Do you guys recommend changing the follower while installing your upgraded HPFP?
Thanks and I look forward to your response!


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Todd, so the current production pump parts are "brand new" and not repaired parts? Your post confused me a little when you said you "Our *new* supplier has been by the book, and the replacement parts from the *last* supplier have been verified by third parties".
So are the pump parts made by the new supplier and some with the last supplier?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_2 questions I asked before but I guess you missed it...

Sorry, lots of posts here.

_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Also do you guys offer a warranty on the product incase it seizes or anything else that we have seen these HPFP do?

We have a one year limited warranty on the parts that we supply. The install and warranty sheet can be viewed here:
http://awe-tuning.com/pages/fa...AQ=86
We do not cover for incidental damage (no one does).

_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Lastly, Do you guys recommend changing the follower while installing your upgraded HPFP?

I cannot hurt, but it is not required. If you see no wear on the follower, there really is no reason to change it in our opinion. If you see any wear at all, however, be prepared to replace. Follow the TSB on our site, and err on the side of caution.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_Hey Todd, so the current production pump parts are "brand new" and not repaired parts? Your post confused me a little when you said you "Our *new* supplier has been by the book, and the replacement parts from the *last* supplier have been verified by third parties".
So are the pump parts made by the new supplier and some with the last supplier?


Hah! Sorry to confuse you. It has been hard even for us to keep track of.
All the "repaired" units were used up for alpha and beta testing. We also used new units for beta testing. 
All the current units shipping are brand new.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hah! Sorry to confuse you. It has been hard even for us to keep track of.
All the "repaired" units were used up for alpha and beta testing. We also used new units for beta testing. 
All the current units shipping are brand new.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the answer Todd!
One last question, when does the sale end?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Thanks for the answer Todd!
One last question, when does the sale end?

At this time we plan on ending the sale at the end of December.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At this time we plan on ending the sale at the end of December.

I see! I hope I can gather some money to get the sale price since this is crazy times for everyone.
Thanks again!


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*

have you had any failures with the new units?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_have you had any failures with the new units?

We have had zero failures with any of the new units. 
These are the only units that were ever released to the public. All other units were used for alpha and beta testing.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*

I swear to god i have the worst luck, The new shop I took my car to broke the tool to take out the injectors. So they are booked till the 7th.... God dam i swear on my life i hate this dam car


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Got my tracking number. Let the waiting begin!


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have had zero failures with any of the new units. 
These are the only units that were ever released to the public. All other units were used for alpha and beta testing.

I've been rocking a AWE HPFP for a few thousand miles now, and can honestly say I've had no troubles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Everyone who goes for a ride is def impressed, and can't believe it's a VW


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (panzer 2.3)*

Good news.
I have 3 questions:
- Do we need to change or check the follower every x xxx milles?
- You claim no issue with your "in house" testing. How many milles did you put on the modified pump. Did you see any wear to the follower?
- If I have a warranty issue with Vw (not related to your product), exemple my engine explode for whatever reason, and if I reflash my car in stock mode can Vw know I have an upgraded HPFP(the casing is OEM, only internal change?)


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (jeff2.0t)*

Another question:
- What power gain can we expect for someone already on stage 2 if we take into account that we upgrade the programing the proper way.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_Good news.
I have 3 questions:
- Do we need to change or check the follower every x xxx milles?
- You claim no issue with your "in house" testing. How many milles did you put on the modified pump. Did you see any wear to the follower?
- If I have a warranty issue with Vw (not related to your product), exemple my engine explode for whatever reason, and if I reflash my car in stock mode can Vw know I have an upgraded HPFP(the casing is OEM, only internal change?)

answer number 1= Has all ready been answered( you dont have to but it doesn't hurt to change it)
answer number 2= I think there is like 5 guys that have been running the pump for sometime now. So it all should be good
answer number 3= If your car engine did blow up it wouldnt be due to the HPFP, it would be because of the tune. GIAC knows there **** and wouldnt go ****ing up someones car like that. 
as for power gains. Its going to be based on your tune, and it looks like your with uni. So im guessing hes going to say no comment on that, But on GIAC flash im not sure should be the same thing tho im guessing.
---







wish i could have gotten mine installed today so pissed off---










_Modified by awb17x at 8:24 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (jeff2.0t)*

I haven't check my follower in awhile, but thank god I have a b-cam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've put a few thousand miles on my car with the hpfp, and when I get time I'll re-check the follower & snap some pics


----------



## Holy Diver (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (panzer 2.3)*

Yesssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (Holy Diver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Diver* »_Yesssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When AWE put on the new hpfp, I'm sure they would've told me if there was cam follower wear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I think come spring I'm gonna slap a new follower on, just for piece of mind, since I'm now at 44k.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (panzer 2.3)*

? Does this kit I'm running come with a new follower or does it re-use my oem unit? I'm sure someone would've told me if my follower was bad when you put the hpfp on. Just nervous now since so many people are having issue. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

none of these kits come with a new follower


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplatinum* »_none of these kits come with a new follower
\
they should


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_\
they should















luckily my good friend is a Vw tech, I'm gonna have him order me a new follower for a spring install, just to be sure. My Gti is garaged till then.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_luckily my good friend is a Vw tech, I'm gonna have him order me a new follower for a spring install, just to be sure. My Gti is garaged till then.

Yeah you wont have a lot of wear to report if your car is garaged...
I will wait few long term review to see if this kit deliver...


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

anyone think this pump would work with the apr software?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Merry X-Mas to me! Scheduled delivery wasn't supposed to be until the 29th. Brown was ahead of schedule.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_Merry X-Mas to me! Scheduled delivery wasn't supposed to be until the 29th. Brown was ahead of schedule. 
























lol i got the same box. All kinda crazy stickers.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_

















Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

Done.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

Happy New Year everyone.
To help kick off the new year, we've extended the Introductory Sale on our FSI Fuel Pumps until Friday January 9th.
All orders placed today will also be eligible for Free UPS Ground Shipping as part of our Week 4 Holiday Sale.
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Just a quick note to those wondering about the pump. I installed it on my kitchen table (with care of course) and have put over 500 miles of HARD driving on it. Not one fueling related issued has come up. Good stuff guys!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder that today is the last day to buy out 2.0T FSI Fuel Pump Upgrade for the Special Introductory Price.
These kits are in stock and ready to ship. Order before 2:00pm EST and have it shipped today!


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Just a quick pump update. I have now exceeded 1000 miles on the pump parts. The miles didn't come on easy. Out of the 1000+, probably 100 or so miles were driven balls to the wall (red lining) doing Vag logs. I've done a road trip as well. 
I have experienced ZERO pump related problems since the install on X-Mas Eve 2008.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

lucky you







wish it went that way for me


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_Just a quick pump update. I have now exceeded 1000 miles on the pump parts. The miles didn't come on easy. Out of the 1000+, probably 100 or so miles were driven balls to the wall (red lining) doing Vag logs. I've done a road trip as well. 
I have experienced ZERO pump related problems since the install on X-Mas Eve 2008.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

Hopeful-of-Valentine's-Day-Sale-Bump?
My sweetheart better get something nice this year. Last year's hot, hot...hot sex didn't make my car any faster.


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What is the (if any) break-in period/procedure for this pump?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (freakyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freakyGTI* »_What is the (if any) break-in period/procedure for this pump? 

Given that the pump speed is directly determined by engine RPM and pressure determined by fuel demand, I doubt you have any real choice in "breaking-in" the pump.
Dave


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Given that the pump speed is directly determined by engine RPM and pressure determined by fuel demand, I doubt you have any real choice in "breaking-in" the pump.
Dave

yes that is what I mean tho. you can idle the car so it has no "extra" load from the fuel demand, or drive without going over a certain rpm or without boosting the **** out of it requiring higher fuel demand.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (freakyGTI)*

There is no break-in required with our pump. In fact, any sort of initial "wearing in" of parts would be a bad thing, as that would result in seizing with this type of component.
The part is 100% plug and play. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is no break-in required with our pump. In fact, any sort of initial "wearing in" of parts would be a bad thing, as that would result in seizing with this type of component.
The part is 100% plug and play. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool thanks just what I wanted to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ordered mine last night, Alex has been really helpfull but what is going on with the new batch? he said it could be next week







before the pump is shipped??? I would PM you but your PM's are turned off.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (freakyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freakyGTI* »_
cool thanks just what I wanted to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ordered mine last night, Alex has been really helpfull but what is going on with the new batch? he said it could be next week







before the pump is shipped??? I would PM you but your PM's are turned off.

We have very strict quality control procedures at our subcontractor and then again here when it comes to inspection of HPFP parts. We discovered a problem with one of the manufacturing steps in the last batch before any left the premises and went to clients. New batch is due in tomorrow and should be able to ship by Friday if it passes our in house QC.
I have PMs turned off since I am bouncing all over the place during the day and it can be almost impossible to answer PMs in a timely manner. Sorry about that. Alex is at his PC all day and is very good with PMs.


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I wonder if they passed QC. I hope so...I just ordered one. I can't wait for no fuel cut!


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (hypoxia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypoxia* »_I wonder if they passed QC. I hope so...I just ordered one. I can't wait for no fuel cut!









....... mine hasn't shipped yet so I doupt it


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (freakyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freakyGTI* »_
....... mine hasn't shipped yet so I doupt it 

ouch...

Dang man. :|


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! ([email protected])*

i ordered mine awhile back and they said that they were out of stock, when are there going to be more????


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_i ordered mine awhile back and they said that they were out of stock, when are there going to be more????

I ordered mine a couple weeks ago. Best estimate I got was closer to the end of the month. Hurry Up


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

say we had someone install this, because removal of fuel pump ect. how much labor would it cost?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*

about $100.00


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Hey Todd, awesome product. Im thinking about picking up one at waterfest this year, any shot at a discount if we buy at waterfest?


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (loudgli)*

you get yours in yet? i heard that they are having issues with the contractors making the products or something? idk.







someone mind giving me an answer?


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (ryangti)*

Todd made a post in another thread saying they are about 15-20 days out.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: A.W.E. Tuning Releases FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade! (loudgli)*

yea thats what i keep on hearing over and over...i might just go with the KMD fuel pump, i heard its just as good and its $260 compared to the $400+ for the AWE


----------

